# Backyard BBQ Herf



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm thinking about having a backyard BBQ Herf so I'm wondering if there would be enough interest. I live in Peabody, Mass would be able to have a few people crash at my house plus there's hotels in the area. Spouses and kids will be welcome. I have a fairly good size yard with volleyball, horseshoe pits, and a large inground pool. Maybe end of August time frame. Is there any interest ???


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

No interest from even the locals....oh baby I feel the love.....lol :cb


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I am in .

I must have missed the thread.

Come on you NH and Mass Guys. :tu

He does have a great yard to herf in. :ss

Let me know if you need anything or any help Brian.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hmmm, I will keep an eye on this post. I am hoping to make a trip up to Boston next month to pick up the rest of my stuff.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Hmmm, I will keep an eye on this post. I am hoping to make a trip up to Boston next month to pick up the rest of my stuff.


Call me we can meet for a cigar or two or three. :ss


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

I live near Buffalo, NY. I love Mass. Fowarded information on my wife.


----------

